# Swift Mondial FB Lounge bed



## shosta (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone out there who can help a newby thicko on how to set up the lounge bed in a Swift Mondial FB? Friends have tried without success,
it is uneven and has gaps in it. Want to take son to Brands Hatch and I don't want him in bed with me.


----------

